# The Official Houston Rockets NBA Draft Thread



## Dean the Master

The annual NBA Draft is just a few weeks away. Who are your picks? Who do you think will be picked by the Rockets?

Do you think Daryl "Wizard" Morey will have some tricks up his sleeves this time around? Post your thoughts and wishes in this thread.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Official Houston Rockets NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

DJ Augustin FTW!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Official Houston Rockets NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Maybe Roy Hibbert can plummet down into our laps, he'd make a great back up for Yao.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: The Official Houston Rockets NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The NBA Draft *Lottery* is just in a few weeks. The Draft is in like 2 months.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: The Official Houston Rockets NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I really have no idea what we can get at our picks. Who knows who will be avaliable that low. 

But I do say try to get a decent back up big. Who knows if Deke is coming back. A nice PF/C position player would be amazing.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Imagining what Deke could turn Hibbert into would almost require Houston to pick him.


----------



## Krimzon

I don't keep track of the NCAA. I think Morey will work his magic in the draft. We could get some unknown guy that will turn out to be a great player. Who knows?


----------



## Ruff Draft

How about Houston packages up some expirings, Hayes, and the pick and trades it all to Memphis for Mike Miller?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Ruff Draft said:


> How about Houston packages up some expirings, Hayes, and the pick and trades it all to Memphis for Mike Miller?


Thats ones of the scenarios that has been the talk of the week.


----------



## Legend-Like

*Who should we draft this year?*

There are a lot of good prospects out there and mostly likely we are going to draft someone (I was hoping we trade them for a veteran.)

So what or who do you think we should draft with our draft picks.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Who should we draft this year?*

Roy Hibbert? That's the only name I know.


----------



## untamed guerilla

*Re: Who should we draft this year?*

With the emergence of Rafer Alston as a solid pg, Shane and Mac solid at the 2 & 3, and Yao at the 5, and Scola manning the 4

The rockets need two things, Size at the wing coming off the bench, and Size at the pf position coming off the bench, that's all we need to become a true contender

with that being said, with our 1st rounder we need either Brandon Rush from Kansas, or C. Douglas-Roberts from memphis, both would be good picks because one they have good college experience and can hit open shoots and are athletic and play good defense which is what we need from the wing coming off the bench, because head and jackson nor francis will be able to give us what they can't

There are only two bigs that we might be able to grab in the second rd but we would have to move up, Joey Dorsey of memphis or Devon Hardin of Cal

What we need at PF, is size, rebounding, and defense, those two would diffenately fit

The Rockets don't need alot to become contenders as seen this season, we need a big guard who can also play some small forward, and we need a big who has size and can rebound and block shots

next year roster

Pg- Rafer/Brooks
Sg- T-Mac/Bobby Jack?Rush or Roberts
Sf- Shane/Rush or Roberts/T-mac
Pf- Scola/Landry/Dorsey or Hardin
C- Yao/Dorsey or Hardin/

with Novak as your 3pt specialist, and Hayes filling out the rest of the roster


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Who should we draft this year?*

Nevermind.


----------



## rocketeer

hibbert is going to be a starting nba center, but he's not really what the rockets need unless they have longterm concerns about yao's foot injury being reoccurring. and i definitely wouldn't plan on hibbert being available at 25. 

chris douglas roberts would be nice, but he's another guy who shouldn't be available when the rockets pick.

the rockets probably will be looking at picking up a guy like brandon rush, kyle weaver, wayne ellington, jamont gordon, etc.

rush would probably be a good fit. he's good defensively and is a good long range shooter and can play the 2 or 3.

the guys who really would be the best value at the rockets pick are the backup pgs(chalmers, lawson) and the undersized pfs(hendrix, dj white) but the rockets don't really need either of those right now.


----------



## TM

what about davon jefferson?


----------



## Dean the Master

TM said:


> what about davon jefferson?


Actually not a bad choice. 

He would need to learn to defense and handle the ball though. 

From what I've heard, he has great athleticism which the Rockets lack. He however does remind me of Gerald Green though. Morey should bring Green back, and maybe draft Jefferson. 

We will see. 

Picking Jefferson is kind of risky in my opinion, but I am willing to bet on him.


----------



## Dean the Master

Oops, it looks like he is staying for another season. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/college/usc/la-sp-usc28mar28,0,838317.story


----------



## rocketeer

Dean the Master said:


> Oops, it looks like he is staying for another season.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/college/usc/la-sp-usc28mar28,0,838317.story


i don't think he would have been a good fit for the rockets anyway. he hasn't shown a lot of range in college(just 8 three point attempts) and really can't play anywhere in the pros but small forward.


----------



## Legend-Like

Wayne Ellington wouldn't be a bad pick up but Id really like to get one of the Lopez brothers (which I highly doubt)


----------



## TM

Dean the Master said:


> Oops, it looks like he is staying for another season.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/college/usc/la-sp-usc28mar28,0,838317.story


Ha. I wonder why he's still on mock drafts. Last I heard, he was still in.

I've seen several people mention Ellington, but how is he any better than the guards you already have?


----------



## Dean the Master

That's why I don't see us getting Wayne Ellington. However, if we do get him, Luther will be gone. Ellington needs to learn defense and maybe need to improve some ball handling and court vision so he can play PG. At the very best, he's a combo guard that the Rockets don't need.

He's a great shooter and clutch though. Rockets should put an eye on him should any trades come up.


----------



## rocketeer

TM said:


> I've seen several people mention Ellington, but how is he any better than the guards you already have?


he's not really but you can't ever have too many shooters on a team.


----------



## Dean the Master

rocketeer said:


> he's not really but you can't ever have too many shooters on a team.


Say if we draft him, Morey will probably have a plan to get rid of Luther Head.


----------



## Legend-Like

Actually I think the Rockets should get Roy Hibbert or Robin Lopez but personally I bet Morey's going to pick some guy we never heard of again.


----------



## Dean the Master

Chad Ford has the Rockets taking Nicolas Batum in his mock draft.

This is a very interesting pick. The reason is that he resembles Rudy Gay's abilities. Maybe not as good, but they are similar players.

I wouldn't mind moving him into the starting line up, but that means Shane Battier has to go to the bench. 

Also, I doubt we are going to draft a center. Deke is coming back next year isn't he? We still have players that we waived last year we could bring back. Why draft a new center?


----------



## Cornholio

Dean the Master said:


> Chad Ford has the Rockets taking Nicolas Batum in his mock draft.
> 
> This is a very interesting pick. The reason is that he resembles Rudy Gay's abilities. Maybe not as good, but they are similar players.
> 
> I wouldn't mind moving him into the starting line up, but that means Shane Battier has to go to the bench.
> 
> Also, I doubt we are going to draft a center. Deke is coming back next year isn't he? We still have players that we waived last year we could bring back. Why draft a new center?


Why would you move Battier to the bench for a late draft pick, 19 yr old rookie. That's just... :whofarted 

I don't know why but I think we'll move up and trade for Portland's pick (13th).

And we could draft a center with our 2nd round pick, so he can become the backup C when Deke retires.


----------



## hroz

I want the less mobile Lopez


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Joe Alexander
CDR
Bill Walker
Brandon Rush

See where I'm getting at. We're in desparate need of a swingman above 6'5" who could produce points off the bench.

The only mock draft I've seen that makes any sense is Chad Ford's Batum pick. And that still doesn't make any sense on his board cause why pass up the proven CDR for some random intl prospect. 

Every other mock draft had Robin Lopez who probably won't be that bad after Mutombo leaves but I do it ONLY if all of the above is taken beforehand.


----------



## Dean the Master

There is no way the mock draft works. Sure, the top 10 is easy to predict, but there are just way too many factors when it comes to later 1st round and 2nd round. If you look at the history of mock drafts, you will see that they are not even close after around 15 picks.

We will just need to trust Darryl's wisdom.


----------



## Cornholio

Pre-Draft Workouts: (Hoopshype)

06/10: Dion Dowell 6-6 SG from Houston
06/11: George Hill 6-2 PG from IUPUI


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Houston should seriously try to get Chauncey Billups. Maybe they couldn't get him in simply a two-team deal, but I see a starting lineup with Billups, McGrady, Battier and Yao as being championship caliber.


----------



## HayesFan

Damian Necronamous said:


> Houston should seriously try to get Chauncey Billups. Maybe they couldn't get him in simply a two-team deal, but I see a starting lineup with Billups, McGrady, Battier and Yao as being championship caliber.




I don't see any way to get Billups that doesn't include Tmac.


----------



## Dean the Master

HayesFan said:


> I don't see any way to get Billups that doesn't include Tmac.


That's why he said we need a third team. 

There is only one Memphis Grizzles in the league after all. lol


----------



## Cornholio

> Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey, appearing on local 610am radio Monday night, touched on the Rockets and the upcoming NBA draft.
> 
> When asked about the team needs, Morey headed straight for offense.
> 
> "We're probably putting more of an emphasis on a scorer, a guy who can attack the basket and shoot, over defense," said Morey. "We really feel like bench scoring is big. We're not going to get everything that we want -- someone who can play 'D', attack the basket, shoot. You're describing Tracy McGrady there."





> "For planning purposes, we hope to beat the odds but we don't expect the pick to help us out of the gate," added Morey. "We expect him to help us over time, so we're open to high upside. If there is a guy however that is sort of a perfect fit that we think could play their way on the floor, we'll consider that as well."
> 
> Morey also said the Rockets are considering three things when weighing who to select and where.
> 
> "One, what do we think they'll become?" said Morey. "Then, how risky they are -- how much upside to how much downside there is on a player. Finally, what the market thinks. We spend most of our time just figuring out the top 30 to 40 guys who we want for our situation. If we can move up to get a player we'll try to do that. If we can move down to get the players we want we'll do that."


Link


----------



## houst-mac

I would be very pleased if we could land either Batum or CDR. If CDR slips to us i'm gonna start pissing honey.


----------



## gi0rdun

CDR, Hibbert or Brandon Rush?


----------



## Dean the Master

Right now I see Morey drafting Alexis Ajinca. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlcfmCclMtk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlcfmCclMtk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj1bHmIXtBQ&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj1bHmIXtBQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

This guy has tremendous upside. He is young. The Rockets needs a Center and who doesn't want to learn a thing or two from Yao Ming and Dikembe Mutombo?


----------



## Cornholio

> But this season, he (Morey) will assume the plan to move up just enough to get the player he targets in Thursday's *NBA draft* to be a long shot.
> 
> He might have known as much before, but in each of the previous two seasons, the Rockets had a player targeted and a plan to get him. But the trades to move up never came through, and each time, the player they wanted — *Brandon Roy* in 2006 and *Rudy Fernandez* last season — were taken just two spots before the Rockets' position in the draft.
> 
> Undaunted, *Morey* said there are players he is targeting again, and again the Rockets will need to move up or hope for an unlikely, fortuitous slide.
> 
> "Our basic planning is we'll pick 25 and 54," Morey said. "That's the most likely outcome. I do think the shallow drop-off of talent from let's say 16 to 40 creates opportunities for teams to want to trade because the differences of opinion create opportunity. Both teams can feel they're getting what they want."
> 
> As the Rockets have seen, the chances of moving up are not great. But this season, with so much uncertainty about the post-lottery portion of the first round, the chance of the Rockets finding a player they would have taken much earlier being around when they pick at No. 25 is far greater than in the past.
> 
> Morey said there are two or three players he considers worth moving up to get and within reach without a huge change in draft position.
> 
> But even that is difficult to forecast because after the first 10 picks, presumed rankings in the first round have been unusually volatile.
> 
> *Nicolas Batum*, a 6-8 teenage forward from France with tremendous potential, and *Brandon Rush*, a 6-6 guard from Kansas with outstanding shooting range, once seemed to have a chance to be around in the last third of the first round, but now appear unlikely to be available when the Rockets pick.
> 
> *Donte Green*, a 6-10 small forward from Syracuse with outstanding offensive skills, and the ultra-athletic *Joe Alexander* from West Virginia, also would fit that description.





> Morey would not rule out drafting a center or another power forward, given *Yao Ming*'s recent injury history and *Dikembe Mutombo*'s status as a free agent going into what is expected to be his last season.
> 
> But he described the Rockets' needs as on the perimeter.
> 
> "I think we've been pretty open about our needs, but we're not necessarily going to address these through the draft," Morey said. "To address certain needs might be difficult, especially if we stay at 25. We're looking for depth at the wing. We're looking for guys who can attack the basket, guys who can shoot. At the big spot, we have some opportunity there. We've had some consistent injury situations at the bigs."
> 
> Although the Rockets are small off the bench, Morey said size at the perimeter positions is secondary to ability and skill set.
> 
> "Size is a factor for sure and one thing we lack in our backups in general, but I think you'll always take the better player who might be shorter," he said.
> 
> But unlike last season, when he said he would not consider his roster when selecting, Morey said the Rockets' needs likely would be weighed this season.
> 
> But if there is someone available with far greater potential than the pack, needs would not be considered.


Moving up may not be an option


----------



## Cornholio

Moving up could be an option 



> The consistent talk for weeks now has been that the Rockets, holding pick #25, are trying to move up in the draft. We've heard about talks to try to move "4-5 spots" up as well as rumors of discussions with two different teams to get into the top 15.
> 
> The trade target? The Rockets tried to move up to get a Brandon two years ago and could be trying to do the same this year. Multiple sources tell ClutchFans that Kansas guard/forward *Brandon Rush* has the Rockets gushing. Like *Carl Landry* before him, the 6-foot-7 Rush is one year removed from ACL surgery, but it's being said that the Rockets see both his shooting and defense as better than originally advertised.
> 
> Another player we have heard good things about from a Rockets trade-up perspective is UCLA guard *Russell Westbrook*, though Westbrook is starting to look more like a lottery lock.
> 
> *While the Rockets have said publically they are looking for scorers, privately we hear that size at the 1/2 and the 2/3 positions is a pressing need. Both Westbrook and Rush could help here.*
> 
> Speaking of high praise on a prospect, watch out for Alabama power forward *Richard Hendrix*, who could be this year's Landry. Hendrix measured out somewhat undersized (6-7), but has a tremendous 7-3 wingspan. We're told he had a great workout here in Houston. Armed with that information, it was no surprise to us later when it was made known that Hendrix opted to stay in the draft and hire an agent. He likely has a good indication that he's going to go first round.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Looks like Brandon Rush will be picked in that 14-19 range. Unless we could trade up that far which I doubt, who do we go for!? CDR has dropped in the mock drafts, hopefully he could be there when we pick. I also been hearing a lot of Courtney Lee talk.

Latest ESPN mock draft has us taking Donte Greene.
nbadraft.net got us going with Serge Ibaka
draftexpress says CDR
realgm says Bill Walker


----------



## jdiggidy

> The Heat have been linked to several trade rumors including a scenario where the team would acquire the No. 1 pick in Thursday's NBA draft along with Chicago Bulls guard Larry Hughes and forward Tyrus Thomas, left, to help Alonzo Mourning, right, man the interior. The price: Dwyane Wade.


http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/581790.html

Didn't want to create a new thread so since this includes the #1 pick in the draft I thought I'd put it here.

This raises questions. Why not TMac instead of Wade? Why the hell aren't we talking with Chicago? If Chicago offered that trade to Houston would you do it? I say definitely HELL YES! We finally get our PG of the future and still retain our pick at #25 as well as our MLE and expiring contracts. Larry Hughes would be OK at SG and acquiring Ty Thomas means you could include Chuck Hayes in any trade. (Sorry Hayesfan!)

With Wade coming off of injury is he really better than TMac? DWade's contract is a year longer than TMac's and think of the cap relief or potential trade chip you have when TMac's contract is expiring or expires.


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> Why not TMac instead of Wade? Why the hell aren't we talking with Chicago? If Chicago offered that trade to Houston would you do it? I say definitely HELL YES! We finally get our PG of the future and still retain our pick at #25 as well as our MLE and expiring contracts. Larry Hughes would be OK at SG and acquiring Ty Thomas means you could include Chuck Hayes in any trade. (Sorry Hayesfan!)
> 
> With Wade coming off of injury is he really better than TMac? DWade's contract is a year longer than TMac's and think of the cap relief or potential trade chip you have when TMac's contract is expiring or expires.


first off... I don't want you to think I am boo booing this trade because you wanna get Tyrus Thomas over Chuck 

But. Do you honestly think that Rose is going to give you more than Tmac will. Or that Rose and Tyrus and Larry Hughes is going to be better for the team than Tmac.

It would be a complete rebuild.

Here's your lineup with an already aging Yao and Battier. 

Rose/Rafer/Brooks
Hughes/Jackson/Head
Battier/Novak/??
Thomas/Scola/Landry
Yao/Deke/??

I wouldn't be ready to mortgage my future on a possible star in Rose. Hughes is a chemistry killer on the court (not that he's a bad person.. just is a ball hog and not all that for his contract). 

Tyrus Thomas is and always has been a headcase. I would imagine Adelman could handle him, but he's going to bring down the team as far as chemistry.

I just can't see where we would do that unless we completely wanted to rebuild and I don't think that the Rockets are at that stage.

Don't underestimate what Tmac brings to the table. We are one player short.. that scenerio makes us two players short that who knows if we could get in trade. I think Rose is going to be good, but he's no superstar.


----------



## jdiggidy

Valid points about the potential cancerous nature of the players named. If the Chicago deal was even on the table you don't think Houston could then go out and trade for that other "superstar/star" player to go along with Yao using Hayes, our MLE, and expiring contracts to continue shaping the roster?

Before everyone starts hating on me because I keep throwing TMac under the bus, its just because this makes for good trade talk.

Ultimately I agree with the majority that if Daryl could pull off a CD and somehow pickup that bonafide 3rd scorer without eating into our core that we will be a team to challenge for the title if healthy.


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> If the Chicago deal was even on the table you don't think Houston could then go out and trade for that other "superstar/star" player to go along with Yao using Hayes, our MLE, and expiring contracts to continue shaping the roster?


Probably not. If we could get one with the trade then we would be able to do it without the trade. The likelihood of anyone wanting Chuck and expirings that bad is very slim.

The only people who need the expirings are people rebuilding. Or waiting for that burst of FA's in the 2010 market. Those aren't the type of teams that have superstars to use as bait.


----------



## Khm3r

*No Respect......*

What's the point! Houston teams will never get respect that we deserve. Actually the whole state of Texas(besides COWBOYS). I see threads about Yao vs another player, or McGrady vs. Kobe. What's the Point! These people don't watch the Rockets on a daily basis; they only see highlights that ESPN, NBATV, etc puts on. Most of those are just highlights of dunks, last second shots, circus shots, players getting injured, or someone scoring 30+ points in a game. Astros, Texans, even the freakin Oilers get no respect. What do I hear when the Astros went to world series, “Sweep”. When the Rockets won 94’ and 95’ Finals, “MJ wasn’t playing so those championships were nothing”. I’m just fed up with all this. “Yao is soft” “McGrady will never get out of the first round” “Choke City”. Just needed to vent! :azdaja:

Just tell me why.....


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: No Respect......*

Wait...are you complaining in part because people say Kobe>Tmac?!? Dont hold your breath...

Tmac HAS NEVER got outta the 1st round(it wasnt his fault this year)...nobody is asking him to win the 'ship...just win a series...ONE!

IMO MJ being out those two years is a very valid point since he still had enough in the tank to 3peat....again. Not saying its a for sure but cmon...

Rockets > DEN...happy? :cheers:


----------



## Khm3r

*Re: No Respect......*

Sorry bad example of Tmac vs Kobe. But just the respect in general is my point. Yeah everyone would of love to seen Hakeem vs Michael in those two championships. But we won, it was Michael who wanted to retire. We won right! Ok not trying to make this another thread about Rockets vs Bulls. 

I guess that's why I don't respond to forums that much. Just like reading what you all comment on things. Listen to sports radio all the time. Hearing comments from so called "experts" pisses me off sometimes. This board is my favorite board to come check on NBA news. So I know I will get flamed on this thread, but I will do anything to get respect for my Houston teams. Biased maybe...... Oh well....


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

HayesFan said:


> I just can't see where we would do that unless we completely wanted to rebuild and I don't think that the Rockets are at that stage.
> 
> Don't underestimate what Tmac brings to the table. We are one player short.. that scenerio makes us two players short that who knows if we could get in trade. I think Rose is going to be good, but he's no superstar.


I think this is what people fail to understand. We are not rebuilding. You only trade a player of T-Mac's caliber if you're rebuilding. When you're only one solid 13-16ppg player short with an improving nucleus of hungry players you don't go into rebuilding mode.

T-Mac is very undervalued among Rockets fans for some odd reason. Without him, this is a 30-35 win team, with him, we're looking at 55-60 wins. No disrespect to Yao, he's a beast, but he doesn't have the type of impact and control of a game like T-Mac.

Yes health is an issue, but that is something that must be bypassed. Most say "trade T-Mac" when truth is he has played more games than Yao the past few seasons.


----------



## knickstorm

lol if you guys think tmac gives in to the long jumper too much just wait if donte greene shows up here, I hope he doesnt, if he's around i dont see how you can pass on Batum's potential, give him a year or 2 to get up to speed and by then yao and tmac should still be in their prime.


----------



## hroz

*Re: No Respect......*

The only thing I learnt from this thread is Jessica Alba has a hot booty. Is guied somehow? Who is that guy? And where is that from?


----------



## Wick3d Jester

*Re: No Respect......*

Speaking of today, I don't see why the Rockets should be greatly respected. Injuries or no injuries, they haven't done anything notable the past few seasons. They did go on that 23(?) game winning-streak without Yao, which was pretty impressive.

As for "McGrady will never get out of the first round", well he hasn't been out of the first, so what argument can you make?

Yao isn't exactly soft, but most people expect a guy of his size to be Shaq dominant, which he is definitely not. Yao's a much different player.


----------



## jdiggidy

Again, my apologies to everyone on the board with all the TMac trade talk. Just wanted to work through the bordem. Back to reality. I know this is "HoopsHype" but it actually does reek of Daryl Morey though.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9216

Houston and Washington swap picks. (Head and #25 for #18) The article still says Houston would take Lee but at #18 there could be other players there. Totally sweet if there is any validity to this!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> Again, my apologies to everyone on the board with all the TMac trade talk. Just wanted to work through the bordem. Back to reality. I know this is "HoopsHype" but it actually does reek of Daryl Morey though.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9216
> 
> Houston and Washington swap picks. (Head and #25 for #18) The article still says Houston would take Lee but at #18 there could be other players there. Totally sweet if there is any validity to this!


Please let that happen. I figured with Head and #25 we couldn't go higher than #22 so this would more than exceed my expectations.


----------



## Cornholio

jdiggidy said:


> Again, my apologies to everyone on the board with all the TMac trade talk. Just wanted to work through the bordem. Back to reality. I know this is "HoopsHype" but it actually does reek of Daryl Morey though.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9216
> 
> Houston and Washington swap picks. (Head and #25 for #18) The article still says Houston would take Lee but at #18 there could be other players there. Totally sweet if there is any validity to this!


From a source a little more reliable...



> The Wizards have been talking with several teams about trading down in the draft.
> 
> Talks with the Pistons last night ended up going nowhere.
> 
> *The latest has them talking about a swap with the Rockets that would send No. 18 to Houston and No. 25 to Washington.*


Link


----------



## Dean the Master

I am going to be here during the draft. Who are staying with me?


----------



## Cornholio

> -Houston may trade out of the first round, according to reports we received from a team drafting in the 20’s. If *Courtney Lee* is not available at their pick (25), they may trade down with Minnesota and *acquire the #31 and #34 picks*. They are also talking with other teams.





> -Rumors that Houston will trade up to the 18th pick in exchange for Luther Head and the #25 have been called *“completely false”* by sources with knowledge of the situation. The Wizards like Roger Mason much more than Luther Head and don’t consider him any kind of upgrade to what they have already.
> 
> There is "lots of interest in the #18 pick" though.


Link

****ing Hoopsworld


----------



## jdiggidy

I'm watching. Aside from picks, no movement yet. I though Gordon and the Italian went a few slots higher than projected. I'm just hoping there will be a few crazy picks that could help Houston.


----------



## jdiggidy

I'm shocked Brook Lopez has fallen as far as he has.


----------



## Pimped Out

jdiggidy said:


> I'm shocked Brook Lopez has fallen as far as he has.


he gone now


----------



## jdiggidy

True dat but, supposedly he was to be a top 5 pick.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Somebody needs to take Mario Chalmers so I could feel safe that we won't be stupid and add another tweener guard.


----------



## Dean the Master

There is not many trades so far.


----------



## Dean the Master

It looks like the Rockets will get some good pick at 25.


----------



## jdiggidy

I think it is looking more and more like CDR.


----------



## Cornholio

Donte Greene, maybe?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Here we go. Now we're up


----------



## Cornholio

Pick or trade?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

We know what to do


----------



## OneBadLT123

Should we go Aurthur?


----------



## jdiggidy

You might be right!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Lets go Morey, do something special!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

OneBadLT123 said:


> Should we go Aurthur?


Hell no!!!!!!!! I'll slit my wrists


----------



## OneBadLT123

lol at Jeff. "I like how they got Rick Adelman instead of me"


----------



## OneBadLT123

True words from Jeff about Yao. He still loves Houston


----------



## OneBadLT123

Wtf?? A frenchamn?


----------



## Cornholio

Batum? oh ****!


----------



## jdiggidy

Wow, Daryl told us several days ago that we would draft a player that wasn't going to make the roster this year. Does Houston move back up into the first round to grab Donte Green?


----------



## Pimped Out

I can't say i know anything about this guy. Hopefully he can come over and play right away


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

No cursing -DTM 

I aint trying to see 3-4yrs!!!!

Right ****ing now!!!!! Why the **** do this!!!!!

**** these random intl prospects CDR was proven


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Pick at 25: Nicolas Batum*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft/prospects/956;_ylt=AsrlVjAdKMqWWVmEJ7osVc0yNbgF

*Strengths:* Possesses outstanding tools – size, length and athleticism. His fluidity, explosiveness and high release point allow him to create separation for his pull-up mid-range jumper almost whenever he pleases. The French forward uses a variety of offensive tools, moving off the ball intelligently, finding seams in the defense and making sharp cuts to the hoop, as well as being extremely effective in transition. He shows a good feel for the game and makes excellent post entry passes and dishes while on the drive. Defensively, Batum has a very strong frame and excellent length and could evolve into a lockdown type of player at the NBA level. He still has a great deal of untapped potential.

*Weaknesses:* More than anything, Batum often receives criticism for both soft play and a lack of aggressiveness. Rather than taking full advantage of his tools, he sometimes seems content blending in as a role player. He also must focus on improving his ball-handling skills, as he currently is limited in what he can do in the half-court. His perimeter shooting isn't quite where it needs to be at this point. NBA executives aren't as high on European players as they once were, and Batum embodies some of the characteristics that have caused others to falter.

*Outlook: *Batum's physical tools and feel for the game could place him in the late lottery to mid-first round of the draft this season. He will have to compete against similar small forward prospects during the workout process, but teams will like his versatility and all-around upside.


----------



## Cornholio

> -The Rockets totally busted up the Spurs’ plan to hide Nicolas Batum’s physical and get him to fall there. Batum might not be happy to get picked here, but will report to Houston like a good soldier. “We missed by one pick” his camp told us immediately after the Rockets took him. You could see Batum fidgeting in his chair in the five minute span between picks.


hahahahhaha, **** you, Spurs! :lol:


----------



## Dean the Master

Nicolas Batum, I like the pick.


----------



## OneBadLT123

So we essentially screwed the Spurs? Nice


----------



## Cornholio

*AT A GLANCE - Nicolas Batum*

*Strengths:*
• Size for wing player
• Freakish athleticism
• Outstanding wingspan
• Mid-range game
• Ability to create separation from defender
• Transition play
• Finishing ability
• Cuts to the basket
• Basketball IQ
• Court vision
• Unselfishness
• Terrific experience playing at highest level of European basketball
• Perimeter defense
• Stat-stuffing role-player potential
• Upside

*Weaknesses:*
• Ball-handling skills improvable
• Streaky perimeter shot
• Lacks aggressiveness offensively
• Avoids contact/Soft?
• Confidence/intensity wavers
• Willingness to dominate opponents
• Gets extremely passive at times
• Not a go-to scorer
• Poor rebounder
• Still a work in progress

*Comparisons:*
Best Case: Rudy Gay
Worst Case: Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Pimped Out

OneBadLT123 said:


> So we essentially screwed the Spurs? Nice


Screwing the spurs is great not only because we screwed them but also because they scout international talent better than anyone so he is probably pretty good.


Portland has been dominating the draft in recent years


----------



## OneBadLT123

Pimped Out said:


> Screwing the spurs is great not only because we screwed them but also because they scout international talent better than anyone so he is probably pretty good.
> 
> 
> Portland has been dominating the draft in recent years


Its a great feeling. BUt I was thinking about Aurthur. It probably wouldn't have been a bad pick, and if he was unhealthy, then it wasnt a huge loss. A nice back up to Tmac/Battier would have been nice. Kid has some talent, but I dont know. I guess we made the right pick considering the Spurs international scouting history.


----------



## Cornholio

Portland just informed us that they secured Nicolas Batum in a trade. We’re trying to find out for what.

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


----------



## Cornholio

> -I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for *the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks.*


Same link (Draftexpress).


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Cornholio said:


> Portland just informed us that they secured Nicolas Batum in a trade. We’re trying to find out for what.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


-I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to *Darrell Arthur* and one of Portland’s early second round picks. 

:thinking2:


----------



## OneBadLT123

I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Spaceman Spiff said:


> -I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to *Darrell Arthur* and one of Portland’s early second round picks.
> 
> :thinking2:


Nevermind I forgot Blazer traded with the Hornets. Depends on who we get with their 2nd round pick. Not a bad move at all.


----------



## Cornholio

It should be the 33rd or 36th pick


----------



## OneBadLT123

Sweet, a decent talent with an additional pick. Nice move. I dont think Batum would have done much, if anything in Houston.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Hope it's the 33rd, we should throw in Luther Head also


----------



## darkballa

Im hoping for CDR, if he can average like 8-10 ppg a night by slashing and shooting, we can definitely be a contender. Anyone know anything about his defense?


----------



## Cornholio

*AT A GLANCE - Darrell Arthur*

*Strengths:*
• Athleticism
• Scoring mentality
• Hands
• Ability to score in the paint
• Transition play/Running the floor
• Turnaround jumper
• Budding skills facing the basket
• Excellent lateral quickness
• Solid all-around defender
• Upside

*Weaknesses:*
• Toughness/Intensity
• Basketball IQ/Experience
• Consistent focus
• Passing ability
• Ability to finish with left hand
• Shot-selection
• Ball-handling/Perimeter shooting polish
• Finishing strong/Not fading away
• Strength
• Consistency

*Comparisons:*
Best Case: Antonio McDyess
Worst Case: Josh Powell


----------



## OneBadLT123

I don't understand why they let "worst case" players since the worst case is always a bust no name.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I think Portland is drafting for us right now...
IM thinking 36th pick since they just drafted a forward.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

36th pick must be for us cause we don't need another undersized PF with little offensive game


----------



## Cornholio

I guess our pick is the 36th. The 33rd was Dorsey, a PF.


----------



## Dean the Master

OneBadLT123 said:


> I don't understand why they let "worst case" players since the worst case is always a bust no name.


Sometime, it's actually a pretty good player. 

But yeah, they shouldn't do that.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow, from the sounds of it we picked up a very talented player. Can anyone tell us more about Arthur? What's with the health concerns I'm hearing about?


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, from the sounds of it we picked up a very talented player. Can anyone tell us more about Arthur? What's with the health concerns I'm hearing about?


I think it's a false alarm. A steal for the Rockets though IMO, if we indeed swapped for him.


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, from the sounds of it we picked up a very talented player. Can anyone tell us more about Arthur? What's with the health concerns I'm hearing about?





> -I just talked to Darrell Arthur’s dad...they are very confused by what is going on. Obviously its very sad to see him sitting here this long. He said that he was tested for the kidney problem and he thought it came out just fine. He gave me his agent’s number (Jerry Hicks is his name)
> 
> -I called Jerry Hicks, Arthur’s agent, and here is what he had to say—“*The reason I just heard [for him slipping] is a kidney ailment—which is completely erroneous. The question about a lab report was based on the physical in Orlando, but he took a second test. He had bloodwork done. It’s not an issue. Two teams asked about it . Washington asked about it. We gave blood in Washington. The Wizards did the test and they confirmed that he’s completely normal. I don’t understand it, how could it circulate in that way. It’s completely unfair. I’m extremely disappointed, the family is extremely disappointed. He was a lock to get drafted from 9-16, no later than 18. It’s a mystery where the bloodwork that was done – it was determined to be completely wrong.“*
> 
> Right at that moment—Portland selected Arthur with the #27 pick, and our conversation abruptly ended. This could be another incredible steal by the Trailblazers. It’s pretty unbelievable. Arthur got a huge standing ovation. They just had his crying mother interviewed by Doris Burke here. Bill Simmons is going to have a field day.


DX


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

WTF!? Omer who!?

Common sense is not very common in NBA front offices.

I hope we're getting Travis Outlaw or this deal needs to be off.


----------



## OneBadLT123

So the Blazers picked Omar Asik a 7' center from Turkey. Seems legit maybe since we need a replacement big down the line for Deke's roster spot and Yao's back up.


----------



## Dean the Master

Still, we haven't heard anything official yet, we will see if the deal is actually true.


----------



## Dean the Master

CDR's gone to Nets.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Dean the Master said:


> Still, we haven't heard anything official yet, we will see if the deal is actually true.


ESPN's draft blogs have reported it as well. Im surprised though nothing has been mentioned on TV yet.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Dean the Master said:


> CDR's gone to Nets.


I was hoping the Blazers drafted him considering the rumors regarding the trade.


----------



## darkballa

nothing official on the trade. I hope we get martell webster along with that or else, we just got ripped off. Batum can contribute more than arthur cause were stacked at the PF position. Batum can probably score and slash. James jones would be nice too.


----------



## CbobbyB

Wtf


----------



## OneBadLT123

So whats the deal? Something more to the trade or what?


----------



## CbobbyB

If we do end up with Omer Asik, he is planning on signing a *5 year *deal for his team (Fenerbahche Ulker) in Turkey...Wtf.


----------



## OneBadLT123

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5858961.html

By Fran Blinebury

It didn’t take long for the Rockets to say au revoir to their first round draft pick from France.

Just a short time after taking 19-year-old small forward Nicolas Batum with the No. 25 selection in Thursday’s NBA draft, the Rockets were working to complete a pair of deals that would send away Batum and their second round pick (No. 54) and get two players in return.

Those two players are Donte Greene of Syracuse and Joey Dorsey of Memphis.

Greene, a 6-11 forward, was chosen by the Memphis Grizzlies with the 28th pick in the first round.

Dorsey, who played in the NCAA championship game with the University of Memphis, was taken with the No. 33 pick (second) round by Portland.

Batum will go to the Portland Trail Blazers and the Rockets will also end up with a second round pick from the Grizzlies in 2009.

The Rockets are still waiting for the NBA office to approve the deals.


----------



## CbobbyB

Okkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Cornholio

Nvm


----------



## Yao Mania

we get Donte Greene?? Sweet! No idea about Dorsey but I trust Morey's eye for prospects.

And we get another pick from the Grizz next year? What are the Grizz getting out of this? Wow, what a great trade for us


----------



## OneBadLT123

I am so confused right now. I kinda wanted Aurthur but who knows.


----------



## Dean the Master

I really don't want to end up with Greene. The Blazers just official got Arthur. We will see.


----------



## Cornholio

So, we did all of this just to screw the Spurs?


----------



## Cornholio

*AT A GLANCE - Donte Greene

Strengths:*
• Size
• Frame
• Fluidity
• Perimeter shooting ability
• NBA range
• Ability to elevate/create separation/get shot off
• Pull-up jumper
• Pick and pop potential
• Budding/basic back to basket game
• Overall skill-level

*Weaknesses:*
• Poor wingspan
• Stuck between 3 and 4
• Lateral quickness to defend NBA SFs?
• Shot-selection
• Toughness
• Ball-handling skills
• Left hand
• Defensive intensity
• Consistent effort
• Project

*Comparisons:*
Best Case: Rashard Lewis
Worst Case: Dermarr Johnson


----------



## OneBadLT123

We are up at 54 right now...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Cornholio said:


> So, we did all of this just to screw the Spurs?


And screw with our heads it seems like.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Another freaking forward?

Maarty Leunen


----------



## Yao Mania

Its the 54th pick, you obviously go with the best of what's left on the table at this point. Again, I have faith in Morey... 

Anyway I'd be happy with Greene or Arthur, both guys seem like they're ready to contribute right away, and that's what we're looking for.


----------



## Cornholio

OneBadLT123 said:


> Another freaking forward?
> 
> Maarty Leunen


We're trading him. :chill:


----------



## OneBadLT123

Cornholio said:


> We're trading him. :chill:


I hope. Or something. I am just tired of seeing the forward position associated with our name. 

its driving me crazy! lol


----------



## Cornholio

Nicolas Batum
Maarty Leunen

For

Donte Greene
Joey Dorsey
2009 Memphis 2nd Rnd. pick


Right?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Looks like it


----------



## HayesFan

yall want the update??


> <Clutch> it was Batum for 27 (Arthur) and 33.... then they traded 27 for 28 and a 2009 second rounder


33 = dorsey
28 = greene

From the toy box


----------



## Yao Mania

Guess we can't grade the draft 'til this trade's confirmed... I'm happy either way though, looks like we got someone useful from a late first rounder again.


----------



## Legend-Like

Hey guys, sorry I haven't replied in a while cause I've been on vacation. I didn't get to see the draft but I heard we got Joey Dorsey which is not all that bad. Can anyone update on what happen on draft day and any other possible rumors?


----------



## Yao Mania

After the Mayo trade, I think we should try to pick up an excessive PG from the Grizzlies. They now have Conley Jr., Lowry, Crittenton AND Jaric, while we have a few excessive PFs (sorry Chuck). I wouldn't mind any of them backing up Rafer for next season.


----------



## K-Dub

I feel like.. I'm pissed we did not draft CDR. He would be so perfect off the bench.:sadbanana:


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: No Respect......*

Don't forget Charles Barkley isn't helping us out either.


----------



## gi0rdun

Ah... I liked Batum but Donte Greene isn't bad either.


----------



## Yao Mania

well, looks like Greene is our man. We basically traded down in order to screw the Spurs and to get an extra player in Dorsey. And we keep Leunen, who will likely play overseas next season. Here's the final recap:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5859356.html

Sounds like Morey had target getting Greene all along, so lets hope he's made the right decision in giving him up for poor Arthur, who was traded from New Orleans to Portland to us and finally to Memphis(!) 

Meanwhile we get ANOTHER undersized PF in Dorsey... could've napped a guard with that pick, but again, I'll trust Morey's judgement


----------



## Yao Mania

Highlights from Dorsey's Sr. Season. What a beast!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSLdJeTDuBg&feature=related

Donte Greene. 6'10" athletic player with range. 'nuff said
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1Fh6BOw-uQ&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1Fh6BOw-uQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

So why didn't we have Portland take CDR with that pick. Greene fills a need so I hope he pans out but I don't expect anything productive from him. Joey Dorsey is Jason Maxiell at best. Tough for him when Scola, Landry, and Hayes are ahead of him. It's not like he's 6'10" and can be plugged in as an occasional backup C.

CDR would make far more sense as he fills a need as a proven scorer but common sense isn't the way to go in the new millenium.

I don't feel like we've accomplished anything on this draft. Hopefully Morey can pull off another Scola-esque trade that lands us that desperately needed SG.


----------



## Dean the Master

We used the Portland pick to get Dorsey. He's a workhorse. He cleans up rebound, and he is like a Ben Wallace type of player. I did not like our first rounder, but I like the Dorsey pick up. He's a winner. 

I know there is more trades to come for the Rockets. However, I think Gerald Green would be a better player at the 2 spot than anyone we could draft last night with our pick. I say bring him back. 

I think Dorsey also serves as a backup plan for now if Landry walks.


----------



## Cornholio

I feel good about our picks. It was a good draft.


PS.: GERALD GREEN SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdiggidy

You can't go wrong if your SF of the future is a young 6'10 scorer. My question really is Dorsey. Does anyone think that Houston might try an S&T with Landry and other pieces for that veteran 3rd scorer since we also picked up Dorsey?

I know players get put through some skill drills similar to football combines but do they do any strength testing? It would be interesting to see if there was anyone in the draft as strong as Dorsey.

K-Dub, don't be mad about CDR. Morey obviously thinks via free agency that we will get the missing piece we need.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> You can't go wrong if your SF of the future is a young 6'10 scorer. My question really is Dorsey. Does anyone think that Houston might try an S&T with Landry and other pieces for that veteran 3rd scorer since we also picked up Dorsey?
> 
> I know players get put through some skill drills similar to football combines but do they do any strength testing? It would be interesting to see if there was anyone in the draft as strong as Dorsey.
> 
> K-Dub, don't be mad about CDR. Morey obviously thinks via free agency that we will get the missing piece we need.


I'll be pissed about CDR until he shows that he can get that missing piece. Passing up our need of a scoring SG(CDR) for an undersized PF(with very limited offense) which we already have is not my idea of a successful draft.

I have my doubts on Donte Greene. Mostly in the defensive dept coming from Syracuse. Coming to the Rockets and playing under Battier should help. He at least has the athletic ability to play D whereas Novak..... not so much. 

Looking at his scouting report, he seems to be somewhat a cross between Rashard Lewis and Lamar Odom. My concern here is that he doesn't settle for long jumpers. With a body type and skillset like his, he should be a mismatch on offense all the time.


----------



## Cornholio

> Donte Greene and Joey Dorsey, a couple of kids who grew up on the streets of Baltimore, held their brand new Rockets jerseys for the cameras, wearing broad smiles and likely different expectations for their rookie seasons in the NBA.
> 
> Greene, 20, enters the league after just one college season at Syracuse, long and angular, with a body and a game that need to fill out for the future.
> 
> The 24-year-old Dorsey could take the floor next season and make an immediate impact with a physique and a personality that are as subtle as a battering ram going through a door.
> 
> “I wouldn’t compare myself exactly to Tracy McGrady,” said the 6-9, 222-pound Greene in a soft voice. “I’m more of a Rashard Lewis type. Tracy McGrady is one of the top players in the game. I want to learn from him, Yao Ming, Rafer Alston, Shane Battier, some of the vets. They’ll be a blessing to me to help my game grow.”
> 
> The 6-7, 265-pound Dorsey grinned.
> 
> “Ray Lewis with a basketball,” he said, comparing himself to the hard-hitting NFL linebacker.
> 
> The pair of rookies is the product of some deft and frantic maneuvering by the Rockets brass on draft night, turning the No. 25 selection in the first round into two live, potentially-productive bodies and an additional future second-round draft pick from the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> “It went according to plan,” said Rockets general manager Daryl Morey. “In terms of what we wanted to come away with from the draft – a wing and a big, a balance of future and now – we got two players who we like a lot.”





> The Rockets see Dorsey, who played in the NCAA championship game for Memphis last season, as somebody who can spend time at both the four and five positions, giving them an active, large body on defense as a forward and a player capable of spelling Yao at times in the middle.
> 
> While Dorsey may be short in stature for a traditional big man, he’s got the wingspan of more than a 7-foot and an aggressive, explosive style of play that the Rockets have craved in recent seasons.





> Greene, who’s done most of his shooting from the outside, sometimes questionably, is a bet for the future by the Rockets on a player with great athleticism and raw talent who could pay off dividends down the road. Barring injuries or unexpected developments, it would be surprising to see him crack the playing rotation for significant minutes next season.


Link


----------



## Yao Mania

http://www.nbadraft.net/node/1289



> The Grizzlies then acquired Darrell Arthur (No. 27) from the Rockets for Donte Greene (No. 28), and a future second-round pick.


Wow, so we get another 2nd rounder, for swapping one spot with the Grizz? Awesome!


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/node/1289
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so we get another 2nd rounder, for swapping one spot with the Grizz? Awesome!


Yup, it was Morey's plan all along. He wanted Greene. He wanted to block Spurs from getting Nicolas Batum. He ended up with Greene, Dorsey, and a future possibly early 2nd round draft pick. Wizard Morey at his best.


----------



## Yao Mania

Dean the Master said:


> Yup, it was Morey's plan all along. He wanted Greene. He wanted to block Spurs from getting Nicolas Batum. He ended up with Greene, Dorsey, and a future possibly early 2nd round draft pick. Wizard Morey at his best.


All that just by moving down 3 spots, and still getting the guy that we originally wanted (Greene's a top 20 selection on most mocks, btw). That's just amazing.


----------



## gi0rdun

I'm high on Donte Greene. He's 20!


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## Dean the Master

Maybe they will make those numbers famous.


----------



## OneBadLT123

So the deal went like this

Blazers wanted Batum, Spurs wanted Batum

We picked 25, Spurs 26, then Blazers later (forgot pick)

We picked up Batum so Spurs didnt get him, screwed Spurs pick up, Blazers then picked up Aurthur.

We traded Batum to Blazers for Aurther, and their 33rd pick. We then traded Aurthur to Memphis for Greene + Picks.

Morey is a damn genius.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Oh and from what I have been reading. We pretty much picked up a Ben Wallace, and Rashard Lewis in the draft. 

I'll take it.


----------



## Cornholio

I don't think we should expect Greene to come in and contribute right away. He's a project.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Cornholio said:


> I don't think we should expect Greene to come in and contribute right away. He's a project.


That type of thought would be a huge mistake IMO. We have to get this guy some minutes. Even though I have my doubts about him, the fact is he fills an immediate need. I hope Adelman gives this guy some run off the bench very early so he could be in the mix and a key contributor come playoff time. Sure I expect him to **** up early and look lost, but the positive he can give us would be well worth is early screw-ups.

I don't want him to just rot on the bench and have to watch Luther Head(if he's still there) stink up the joint.


----------



## Cornholio

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That type of thought would be a huge mistake IMO. We have to get this guy some minutes. Even though I have my doubts about him, the fact is he fills an immediate need. I hope Adelman gives this guy some run off the bench very early so he could be in the mix and a key contributor come playoff time. Sure I expect him to **** up early and look lost, but the positive he can give us would be well worth is early screw-ups.
> 
> I don't want him to just rot on the bench and have to watch Luther Head(if he's still there) stink up the joint.


I would love if he could play right away too, but I hope he and Dorsey get to the court like Landry and Brooks did last year, by earning their playing time. Obviously, between Head and Greene, I want Greene since we lack size on the perimeter.

I'm just saying don't put too high of expectations on these guys or you'll end up disappointed. They're rookies, after all.


----------



## Cornholio

http://www.click2houston.com/video/16733143/index.html

Press conference video (Dorsey and Greene dunking in Rockets uniforms at the end of the video)


----------



## Yao Mania

Great interview, looks like our 2 rooks already know their role! Gotta love Greene using the Rockets in 2K8 :laugh:


----------



## knickstorm

Cornholio said:


> I would love if he could play right away too, but I hope he and Dorsey get to the court like Landry and Brooks did last year, by earning their playing time. Obviously, between Head and Greene, I want Greene since we lack size on the perimeter.
> 
> I'm just saying don't put too high of expectations on these guys or you'll end up disappointed. They're rookies, after all.


i used to go to syracuse so i still follow all their teams closley, at this point if you play greene all you're gonna see is him running the floor and jacking 3's, and long jumpers....and get muscled by other SF's in the paint for rebounds.......if the project you're working on is 20 pages, greene is the table of contents, page 2. long way to go,.


----------



## rocketeer

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That type of thought would be a huge mistake IMO. We have to get this guy some minutes. Even though I have my doubts about him, the fact is he fills an immediate need. I hope Adelman gives this guy some run off the bench very early so he could be in the mix and a key contributor come playoff time. Sure I expect him to **** up early and look lost, but the positive he can give us would be well worth is early screw-ups.
> 
> I don't want him to just rot on the bench and have to watch Luther Head(if he's still there) stink up the joint.


how is that a mistake? he's very young and from his play in college didn't show that he'll be able to contribute right away. we shouldn't build up expectations for him to be a big contributor. anything he proves should be a bonus.

however, that doesn't mean that we shouldn't give him minutes(if he shows he deserves them). not having expectations is different than not giving him a chance.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

rocketeer said:


> how is that a mistake? he's very young and from his play in college didn't show that he'll be able to contribute right away. we shouldn't build up expectations for him to be a big contributor. anything he proves should be a bonus.
> 
> however, that doesn't mean that we shouldn't give him minutes(if he shows he deserves them). not having expectations is different than not giving him a chance.


I never said I had expectations of him. I simply want him to get some minutes. When people in the front office say he won't be able to contribute right away, that usually translates to DNP-CD. I simply want him to get some minutes so he could improve throughout the course of the season. He won't be ready unless we throw him in the fire and see what he's got.

If he can't do anything positive with his minutes then let him hang to dry on the bench.

If Luther Head could get playoff minutes, then there's no reason Greene shouldn't see 10min/game at least early in the season. Especially since Head played by far the worst basketball I have ever seen in all my time of watching NBA.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I never said I had expectations of him. I simply want him to get some minutes. When people in the front office say he won't be able to contribute right away, that usually translates to DNP-CD. I simply want him to get some minutes so he could improve throughout the course of the season. He won't be ready unless we throw him in the fire and see what he's got.
> 
> If he can't do anything positive with his minutes then let him hang to dry on the bench.
> 
> *If Luther Head could get playoff minutes, then there's no reason Greene shouldn't see 10min/game at least early in the season. Especially since Head played by far the worst basketball I have ever seen in all my time of watching NBA.*




I gotta agree with you here.


----------



## Cornholio

We can always use the D-League if they don't get minutes.


----------



## Cornholio

> Portland GM *Kevin Pritchard*, who for the third straight year selected the Rockets top target (*Brandon Rush*), may be on an incredible roll and getting the most publicity right now, but *Morey* is quietly making terrific moves for the *Rockets*.
> 
> First, he swiped the guy the *Spurs* coveted in *Batum*. That alone is a nice bonus. Remember, this comes less than a year after Morey robbed his I-10 rivals of *Luis Scola*, so on San Antonio's warm and fuzzy list I'd say Daryl ranks somewhere between Joey Crawford and Santa Anna right now.
> 
> The Rockets GM then used the pick against *Portland*, leveraging their interest in Batum to move down two spots (#27) and net the #33 pick for the "trouble". Then he did the same thing again, dangling the *Arthur* carrot in front of Memphis to move down a digit (#28) and net another high second round pick in the process (Memphis' 2009 second rounder).
> 
> So forget for a minute which player you wanted and look at it from a perspective of what the Rockets would have done had they just stayed where they started out. Houston got the guy (*Greene*) they would have drafted at 25 in the first place and scooped up two assets for absolutely nothing.
> 
> Not bad at all, and that's a huge credit to Morey and the scouts for identifying Batum as the value pick that started the domino effect.
> 
> I also have to wonder what the *Timberwolves* thought about the Rockets landing pick 33 after Houston and Minnesota, holding picks 31 and 34, ran numerous draft workouts together. I can see Morey calling Timberwolves GM *Kevin McHale* around pick #32. "Hey Kev -- remember when you told me you liked *Dorsey* at 34?" That might have been a good time for an "I drink your milkshake" reference.





> He is a tad short for the NBA power forward and center positions, but his standing reach of 8-foot-11 and nearly 7-foot-2 wingspan are very good measurements. He also makes up for his shorter height with his strength and tenacious defense -- as we passed along on draft night, Morey called him the "best defensive big in the country".
> 
> 
> *"That's what all the coaches and GMs said to me, that it's a good fit for me to play alongside Yao," said Dorsey. "That's been my role since I've been at Memphis -- bringing that physical presence. I like to get down and play dirty and rough. That's me."
> 
> Did he just say he "likes to play dirty"? Bye, bye Scolandry, hello Scolandorsey.*
> 
> Let's be frank though: Outside of brutal dunks, Dorsey is offensively-challenged and even *Shaquille O'Neal* would call him a bad free throw shooter. In four seasons at Memphis, Dorsey never hit above 46.7% from the free throw line and was 37.8% as a senior. When you shoot worse from the line than Rafer Alston does from the field, you know it's bad, so unlike Carl Landry, Dorsey has no touch on a shot whatsoever.





> The Rockets nabbed sharpshooting Oregon forward *Maarty Leunen* with their late second rounder and made it clear that this is a stash pick. Morey said Leunen will join the team's summer league squad but already has a deal overseas, so the Rockets will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Leunen, who was a teammate of Aaron Brooks with the Ducks, just went nuts from downtown as a senior, hitting 49.2% from beyond the arc. The 6-foot-10 forward averaged 15.2 points and 9.2 boards.





> Still, the Rockets are taking good risks with their choices. Don't expect anything from Greene this coming season and who knows -- you may be pleasantly surprised. By 2009-10 they may have something. Dorsey, if he can play some minutes at the NBA five, can be a real asset to the Rockets defense right away and, long-term, can give them a guy who can replace Dikembe Mutombo and spell Yao. However, that's a big leap right now.
> 
> If Dorsey is ready for the rotation, I think the writing is on the wall that *Chuck Hayes* will be moved in a trade. Morey seems very confident that he's going to make a trade that improves the team. Free agency is set to start. They still need to acquire a scorer who is ready for the 2008-09 season.
> 
> Despite that, the draft was a great start to the offseason.


Link


----------



## hroz

I hope we trade Jackson Head & Francis for one decent player (SF-SG or PG) then acquire a free agent to fit in at the other position.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Taken off the sticky section, and replaced with the rookie watch thread


----------

